# Sheep coughing



## bricned (Jul 3, 2006)

What cause my sheep to cough? What can be done? I worm them today
with cydectin oral drench.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Its not a problem if they only do it once in a while, especially if it's while they are eating. Dusty or dry hay or grain can make them cough. I only worry about it if one coughs all the time, which could be pneumonia. Just keep an eye on them


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Besides the Pneumonia, coughing can also be a symptom of lungworm.
A friend with some coughing sheep and lungworm problems, had their vet recommend treatment with levamisol. I believe you need to treat more than once. I am not sure what other dewormers are effective.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cydectin kills lungworms, so if thats what it is theyve already been treated


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

bricned said:


> What cause my sheep to cough? What can be done? I worm them today
> with cydectin oral drench.



I'm not sure by this if they were coughing before you wormed them, or they started after. If they started after, I'd be wondering if the oral wormer was given correctly, or if they inhaled some of it.

If it was before, the other posts covered it. 

Meg


----------

